# [ɕ] jest niedorzeczne



## Drakonica

IPA - [ɕ]

AS - [ś]
śruba - [ˈɕrubä]

AS - [š’]
щука - [ˈɕːukə]

Przecież to są zupełnie inne dźwięki!
Voiceless alveolo-palatal fricative - Wikipedia

Alveolar
s z

Palatal
ɕ ʑ
Dlaczego "c" jest tu symbolem bazowym?

Tak tylko marudzę :-/


----------



## jasio

Drakonica said:


> Przecież to są zupełnie inne dźwięki!


Na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz? 



Drakonica said:


> śruba - [ˈɕrubä]


śruba pronunciation: How to pronounce śruba in Polish



Drakonica said:


> щука - [ˈɕːukə]


щука pronunciation: How to pronounce щука in Russian, Ukrainian, Bulgarian


----------



## Ben Jamin

Drakonica said:


> IPA - [ɕ]
> 
> AS - [ś]
> śruba - [ˈɕrubä]
> 
> AS - [š’]
> щука - [ˈɕːukə]
> 
> Przecież to są zupełnie inne dźwięki!
> Voiceless alveolo-palatal fricative - Wikipedia
> 
> Alveolar
> s z
> 
> Palatal
> ɕ ʑ
> Dlaczego "c" jest tu symbolem bazowym?
> 
> Tak tylko marudzę :-/


I agree with you. Notacja IPA została wynaleziona i opracowana początkowo na bazie i dla języków "zachodnioeuropejskich". Inne języki zostały doczepione później i nie zawsze konsekwentnie. 
Mnie od dawna razi notacja tak zwanych afrykatów (zwartoszczelinowych?), jak polskie C i DZ, która sugeruje, że składają się one z dwóch dźwięków następujących po sobie. Pisałem już o tym na forum kilkakrotnie, zwracając uwagę, że w polskim mamy opozycję C i TS, CZ i TRZ,DŻ i DRZ (itp), więc dla nas jest to absurdalny zapis, ale bez większego oddźwięku.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> щука pronunciation: How to pronounce щука in Russian, Ukrainian, Bulgarian


O ile wiem, to ten zapis wymawia się w każdym z tych języków inaczej:
w rosyjskim _szsz_, ukraińskim _szcz_, a w bułgarskim _szt._


----------



## Drakonica

jasio said:


> Na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz?


Na podstawie własnego ucha, co można zauważyć zwłaszcza, kiedy ludzie ze wschodu wymawiają polskie wyrazy, np:
"dz'ień dobry" zamiast "dzień dorby"

Oraz na podstawie publikacji fonetycznych stosujących slawistyczny alfabet fonetycznych i rozróżniających oba te dźwięki, np:

https://repozytorium.umk.pl/bitstream/handle/item/6724/00 Wykłady z fonetyki.pdf?sequence=1
strona 5
[š’:] –jak w ros. щит
[ś]   – jak w pol. ślad, siła

To tak jak by twierdzić, że niemieckie
"ich" z [ç] brzmi jak "iś".


----------



## Drakonica

Ben Jamin said:


> O ile wiem, to ten zapis wymawia się w każdym z tych języków inaczej:
> w rosyjskim _szsz_, ukraińskim _szcz_, a w bułgarskim _szt._


Chodzi mi to o rosyjską wymowę, a ściślej jedną z dwóch rosyjskich wymów, tą z długim, zmiękczonym "sz".


----------



## Drakonica

A tak swoją drogą, to [c] też jest niedorzeczne.
Brzmi to jak jakieś t'
Spółgłoska zwarta podniebienna bezdźwięczna – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

A zdaniem Wikisłownika ma być zmiękczonym k'
IPA: [cɔsk], AS: [ḱosk],


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> O ile wiem, to ten zapis wymawia się w każdym z tych języków inaczej:
> w rosyjskim _szsz_, ukraińskim _szcz_, a w bułgarskim _szt._


Tylko w przypadku języka rosyjskiego można uznać, że litera "щ" jest czytana w sposób zbliżony do polskiego "ś". Wymowa tej litery w pozostalych językach jest w oczywisty sposób znacznie bardziej odmienna. Dlatego choć OP wprost tego nie zaznaczyła, z oczywistych przyczyn przyjąłem, że chodzi właśnie o język rosyjski.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Drakonica said:


> To tak jak by twierdzić, że niemieckie
> "ich" z [ç] brzmi jak "iś".


Są niewątpliwie bardzo podobne w brzmieniu, chociaż artykułowane w innym miejscu. Niektórzy polacy wymawiają je jednakowo.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Tylko w przypadku języka rosyjskiego można uznać, że litera "щ" jest czytana w sposób zbliżony do polskiego "ś"


Czy mógłbyś przytoczyć jakieś nagranie?


----------



## Drakonica

щука - Wiktionary


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy mógłbyś przytoczyć jakieś nagranie?


Czy mógłbyś czytać moje komentarze w kontekście? :-/

Zaprezentowałem nagrania z forvo tutaj: [ɕ] jest niedorzeczne.
Strona zawiera nagrania w trzech językach - co wskazałeś, choć sam link zawierał odniesienie do języka rosyjskiego (#ru).
Odpowiedziałem, że tylko w rosyjskim (w kontekście: z tych trzech) "щ" jest wymawiane w sposób zbliżony do polskiego "ś". I rzeczywiście, na części nagrań rosyjskich tak to brzmi. Po bułgarsku tę literę czyta się jako "szt", czyli zupełnie inaczej, a po ukraińsku - jako wyraźne "szcz", czyli też inaczej - co zresztą można usłyszeć na tej samej stronie. Czyli z tej trójki tylko język rosyjski wchodzi w grę - i taki był sens mojej odpowiedzi.
Teraz Ty pytasz o nagrania, choć link podałem w pierwszym komentarzu.
To o jakie właściwie nagranie Ci chodzi?


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Czy mógłbyś czytać moje komentarze w kontekście? :-/
> 
> Zaprezentowałem nagrania z forvo tutaj: [ɕ] jest niedorzeczne.
> Strona zawiera nagrania w trzech językach - co wskazałeś, choć sam link zawierał odniesienie do języka rosyjskiego (#ru).
> Odpowiedziałem, że tylko w rosyjskim (w kontekście: z tych trzech) "щ" jest wymawiane w sposób zbliżony do polskiego "ś". I rzeczywiście, na części nagrań rosyjskich tak to brzmi. Po bułgarsku tę literę czyta się jako "szt", czyli zupełnie inaczej, a po ukraińsku - jako wyraźne "szcz", czyli też inaczej - co zresztą można usłyszeć na tej samej stronie. Czyli z tej trójki tylko język rosyjski wchodzi w grę - i taki był sens mojej odpowiedzi.
> Teraz Ty pytasz o nagrania, choć link podałem w pierwszym komentarzu.
> To o jakie właściwie nagranie Ci chodzi?


1. Nie zauważyłem Twojego odnośnika do nagrania, bo przeczytałem tylko post #8.
2. Na telefonie trudno zauważyć wszystkie istotne posty w wątku o tak dużej ilości postów.
3. To chyba nie jest w duchu tego forum, żeby się nawzajem łajać za nieuwagę jak uczniaków.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> 1. Nie zauważyłem Twojego odnośnika do nagrania, bo przeczytałem tylko post #8.
> 2. Na telefonie trudno zauważyć wszystkie istotne posty w wątku o tak dużej ilości postów.
> 3. To chyba nie jest w duchu tego forum, żeby się nawzajem łajać za nieuwagę jak uczniaków.


Klikając w linki przy cytacie w komentarzu #8 sprawdziłem, że jest on odpowiedzią na Twój komentarz #4, który z kolei jest odpowiedzią na mój komentarz #2 - zawierający nagrania, o których rozmawialiśmy. 

I tak: Twój komentarz #13 jest odpowiedzią na mój komentarz #12, który jest odpowiedzią na Twój komentarz #10, który jest odpowiedzią na mój komentarz #8. Co sprawdziłem na korzystając ze smartfona. 

Tak, że to nie telefon, to negligencja. ;-)


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Klikając w linki przy cytacie w komentarzu #8 sprawdziłem, że jest on odpowiedzią na Twój komentarz #4, który z kolei jest odpowiedzią na mój komentarz #2 - zawierający nagrania, o których rozmawialiśmy.
> 
> I tak: Twój komentarz #13 jest odpowiedzią na mój komentarz #12, który jest odpowiedzią na Twój komentarz #10, który jest odpowiedzią na mój komentarz #8. Co sprawdziłem na korzystając ze smartfona.
> 
> Tak, że to nie telefon, to negligencja. ;-)


Mogę tylko powtórzyć> To chyba nie jest w duchu tego forum, żeby łajać uczestników za nieuwagę jak uczniaków. Bardziej elegancko byłoby napisać "Zobacz post #X".


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Mogę tylko powtórzyć> To chyba nie jest w duchu tego forum, żeby łajać uczestników za nieuwagę jak uczniaków. Bardziej elegancko byłoby napisać "Zobacz post #X".


Widać biorąc pod uwagę twoja permanentna czepliwosc - która też niekoniecznie jest w duchu tego forum - uznałem, że działasz celowo i złośliwie, a nie przez nieuwagę. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Drakonica

Panowie, no ja was proszę, niech już to "ɕ" będzie niedorzeczne p


----------



## Awwal12

Ben Jamin said:


> O ile wiem, to ten zapis wymawia się w każdym z tych języków inaczej:
> w rosyjskim _szsz_, ukraińskim _szcz_, a w bułgarskim _szt._


It's basically ś (or rather śś) in standard Russian, which is always contrasted to ш (which is equivalent to Polish sz), and not by its length (which is variable). One must note, however, that in Polish ś may be alternatively pronounced as [sʲ] (in the more etymological manner), which is a separate phoneme in Russian (orthographically it's сь or, before the "iotated" vowel letters, just с: cf. лось "moose", семь "seven", сёл "of villages" on Forvo).

The most typical non-standard dialectal pronunciation in Russian is szsz, though pronunciations ść and szt have been attested as well (the former actually was the orthoepic pronunciation in Russian until the early 20th century).

In Ukrainian it's, indeed, _szcz _orthoepically, but contractions to szsz are possible, especially in certain frequent words (like що). Ukrainian, however, generally treats its sibilants in a manner slightly different to Russian, Belarusian and Polish.


----------

